# Sweetwater Field Services



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone have experience (good or bad) with this company? I've been burned by another company before and ended up getting info from tons of contrctors afterward. Not looking to be a part of anymore law suits. Trying to make sure these guys are OK before I sign a contractor agreement


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

you talking about Sweetwater Field Services in CA? for the PPC work?
(Property Preservation Contractor)

if so,you don't sign a contract with them.You just sign to acknowledge that you agree to the prices

I was burned by a company in Florida.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW you property preservation sure have a hard time not getting screwed lately. It seems there is a post like this almost everyday.

You guys sure are a shady bunch:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> WOW you property preservation sure have a hard time not getting screwed lately. It seems there is a post like this almost everyday.
> 
> You guys sure are a shady bunch:laughing::laughing:


You dont know me...and you call me shady?
and the only reason i was burned is they went out of bussiness


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

ValleyHandyman said:


> You dont know me...and you call me shady?
> and the only reason i was burned is they went out of bussiness


It was a joke see the laughing smileys. I wasn't referring to you directly at all:no: You guys do seem to get the shaft alot though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> It was a joke see the laughing smileys. I wasn't referring to you directly at all:no: You guys do seem to get the shaft alot though.



You are correct,you are laughing. My apologize to you. I actually dont have any more headache with them,then i do with anyone else. And the money is nice. ( if they dont go out of business on you ) But the shaft is the shaft....lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

In my case the company was supposed to be based out of Las Vegas and had purchased another preservatin company working out of Texas...Luckily I only did 3 jobs before everything blew up. The supposed story is that the guy out of Texas was left holding the bag after the Las Vegas guys left the country. Class action law suits were being filed and following the paper trail. Cotractors being left owed thousands of dollars. I don't work off of much capital...so I can't afford to really get burnt. Splinter Hands is right about the number of stories out there on shady companies screwing contractors.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

So did you end up doing work for them? I have recieved an email from them offering work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

*they get a big fat NO!!*

Stay away from them.I did a job for them since my first posting in this thread. They took me for over $3000.00.


They are scum at best


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GITSI said:


> In my case the company was supposed to be based out of Las Vegas and had purchased another preservatin company working out of Texas...Luckily I only did 3 jobs before everything blew up. The supposed story is that the guy out of Texas was left holding the bag after the Las Vegas guys left the country. Class action law suits were being filed and following the paper trail. Cotractors being left owed thousands of dollars. I don't work off of much capital...so I can't afford to really get burnt. Splinter Hands is right about the number of stories out there on shady companies screwing contractors.


I'll beat the **** out of Mark if I ever see him.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I'll beat the **** out of Mark if I ever see him.


Many of these companies need a good old fashioned azz whoopin...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

*Still trying to get paid...*

I did a few jobs for sweeteater field services in ca. Richard wont return my calls and lashonda says she knows nothing... i just got ****ed by them. If anybody has contact info or adresses for them PLEASE post so i can try to get paid for my work (mot to mention the money out of pocket for materials).


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I am sending the info i have via im to you


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope no one signs this, this is their new amended agreement. It is an easier way for them to fire you and keep your money

******************************************************

Sw*********r Field Services

Sub-Contractor Contract of Liability Agreement

This contract is entered into the _________ day of ____________ (month), ______ (year) between Sw*********r Field Services

Agreement to Append Invoices:

Sub-Contractor shall be required to know all Federal Housing Administration (FHA) specifications and learn through his/her association with Sw*********r Field Services of certain client requirements and client specifications. Such information shall be provided to Sub-Contractor so that the contractor knows what is needed for each Sw*********r FIELD SERVICES, client. Sub-Contractor shall be responsible for making sure that all client rules and guidelines are followed. Sub-Contractor shall also be required to follow all Sw*********r FIELD SERVICES, guidelines such as photo justification, completion of work orders on or before the assigned due date, and photos being submitted the same day or day after completion of the work order. All invoices that are submitted by Sub-Contractors will be reviewed for payment and if deemed compensatory they will be processed upon receipt of payment from clients of Sw*********r FIELD SERVICES, for said invoice. In addition any and all discrepancies in payment are to be addressed within 45 days of the completion date of the invoice/work order and submitted on a detailed excel aging list including job number, completion date, invoice amount, etc. In the event that there is a breech of the contract Sw*********r FIELD SERVICES, shall notify the Sub-Contractor of non-payment for invoices submitted by the Sub-Contractor causing the breech. Breech of contract can be grounds for immediate termination of contract and other legal action including injunctive relief and the recovery of monetary damages, including attorney’s fees and cost of suit.

Agreement to Append Invoices:

Sub Contractor Signature:_________________________________________

Sub Contractor Print:_____________________________________________

Date:****************__________________


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL. 
In order to avoid disrepecting anyone on this forum, I will respond to the contract in the following manner: I (myself) would be a fool to agree to anything like what is written above. I (myself) would have no business running a company that others depend on for their livelihood, if I would agree to risk losing payments for invoices over the terms in which they outline. I (myself) would deserve the screwjob I would get.
The wording is straight out of "How to avoid paying your contractors 101".
Is there a page two to the contract that requires you to buy only from their company store at rates they will determine?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for the heads up on sweetwater guess i won't look for a check at least they only got me for 100.00 for fuel and my time


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

M&M Mortgage Services has cut ties with Sweet Water field Services. It would seem that a contractor in Florida was owed money from Sweetwater,they didnt pay and he put a lien the house. 

Good for him


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

No disrespect taken on my part, i put that out there for people who think they will get their money quicker if they are told to sign crap like that




GTX63 said:


> LOL.
> In order to avoid disrepecting anyone on this forum, I will respond to the contract in the following manner: I (myself) would be a fool to agree to anything like what is written above. I (myself) would have no business running a company that others depend on for their livelihood, if I would agree to risk losing payments for invoices over the terms in which they outline. I (myself) would deserve the screwjob I would get.
> The wording is straight out of "How to avoid paying your contractors 101".
> Is there a page two to the contract that requires you to buy only from their company store at rates they will determine?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

*this guy is a scam artist. Stay away.*



GITSI said:


> Anyone have experience (good or bad) with this company? I've been burned by another company before and ended up getting info from tons of contrctors afterward. Not looking to be a part of anymore law suits. Trying to make sure these guys are OK before I sign a contractor agreement[/QUOTEr
> 
> This guy is a piece of ****. he goes by richard dean and richard johnson. stay away


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

mattseitchik said:


> GITSI said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have experience (good or bad) with this company? I've been burned by another company before and ended up getting info from tons of contrctors afterward. Not looking to be a part of anymore law suits. Trying to make sure these guys are OK before I sign a contractor agreement[/QUOTEr
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

*All contractors beware!!!*

I have inside info about this company. The owner: Richard has changed his name AND his business name to hire more contractors and not pay them. He is operating under the name CHRIS STEVENS and his now new/fake company is JR Field Services. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be aware of this guy and his tricks. ALOT of good contractors have not been paid by him and he continues to LIE.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update Biz........


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

I received my money,but i didn't get it from Sweetwater. I went to the source where he got his work from that he gave me.

I contacted MCS , they asked for an invoice so i sent it. My check came with in a week. They said they were getting a lot of calls about money owed for ole Tricky Dick

He did threaten to sue, LOL, I said if you cant pay me and other people how would you pay a lawyer.

Its amazing that people who screw you over in this business, when its not going there way the first thing they threaten to do is sue. I myself could care less. These things can be in the court system for years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

ValleyHandyman said:


> I received my money,but i didn't get it from Sweetwater. I went to the source where he got his work from that he gave me.
> 
> I contacted MCS , they asked for an invoice so i sent it. My check came with in a week. They said they were getting a lot of calls about money owed for ole Tricky Dick
> 
> ...


What does MCS stand for? The company that held the contracts from Bank of America for the work we did was 3 points lending. Which received the contract from bank of america


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Texas REO said:


> What does MCS stand for? The company that held the contracts from Bank of America for the work we did was 3 points lending. Which received the contract from bank of america


Mortgage Contracting Services


----------

